# beware of cairo shuttlebus.com



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

we booked by internet a shuttle to sudan street and was given a reservation and told 130 l,e but on arriving told it's 180 because it's not the rght side of the street one side is mohadeseen the other imbaba the diferance 10 metres. Come on guys if your lurking own up it's a ripoff by your employees because i've done the trip more than 3 times and even recomended you.


----------



## JochenvW (Jan 9, 2012)

I only just now read your post. I assume you booked with Cairo Airport Shuttle Bus. If you PM me the details of the trip, I will discuss this issue with the manager (as Cairo Airport owns 25% of the company). 

Cheers, Jochen


----------

